# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ κοροϊδία από Vodafone μαζί με τους 'φωτογράφους' του OTE

## g_noe

Η ταλαιπωρία μου διαρκεί ένα μήνα και δεν βλέπω φως στο τούνελ.

Επί 6 μήνες συνδρομητής VDSL 50 από καμπίνα πΟΤΕ σε τηλέφωνο επιχείρησης.
Τον τελευταίο μήνα άρχισαν τα προβλήματα στο Internet με ενδιάμεσο κερασάκι και μια 4ημέρη διακοπή τηλεφώνου.
Πρόβλημα μεικτονόμησης, απάντησαν οι οτετζήδες στη Vodafone. Αποκαταστάθηκε το τηλέφωνο και έκανα χαρούλες και για το Internet.
Αμ δε...

Το ρούτερ μετά από reboot ή reset συγχρόνιζε κανονικά 49990 Mbps και γύρω στα 45-46 στο speedtest για περίπου 30-40 λεπτά.
Μετά άρχιζαν τα FEC errors να μαζεύονται κατά χιλιάδες και λίγο αργότερα μαζεύονταν και τα CRC errors.
Τερμάτιζαν στα 65000 και πάλι από τη αρχή.

Στο speedtest έβλεπα απίθανες ταχύτητες download της τάξης του 0,5 Mbps αν ήμουν τυχερός αλλιώς 'Unable to connect to Internet'.
Από την άλλη το upload το έβλεπα μέχρι και 10Mbps.   :Shocked: 
Συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις κλπ.

Μετά από πολλές επικοινωνίες με Vodafone, εντοπίστηκε το πρόβλημα στη πλευρά του πΟΤΕ. Καμία έκπληξη.
Ήρθε και ο τεχνικός της Voda, μέτρησε και κατέγραψε λεπτομερώς το πρόβλημα για προώθηση στους οτετζήδες.

Εδώ ξεκινάει το καλύτερο κομμάτι της σαπουνόπερας.
Τρεις φορές μας ειδοποίησαν με sms για ραντεβού του τεχνικού του πΟΤΕ και τις τρεις φορές μας ενημέρωσε η Voda ότι ήρθε, φωτογράφησε το
οίκημα και έφυγε γιατί 'δεν είχε πρόσβαση'.
Την τελευταία φορά μας είπαν κιόλας ως αιτία ότι έχουμε κάγκελα στην εξωτερική μάντρα της μονοκατοικίας και έμεινα παγωτό.   :Shocked: 
Τους απάντησα αν βολεύει να μετακομίσουμε σε τροχόσπιτο και πως ο δικός τους τεχνικός μια χαρά είχε πρόσβαση.

Περιττό να πω ότι και στα 3 ραντεβού περιμέναμε σαν τους μακάκες αλλά από ότι φαίνεται οι 'φωτογράφοι' του πΟΤΕ έχουν άλλες εντολές.
Στα sms ανέφεραν κιόλας ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητη και η παρουσία μας.
Τις τελευταίες μέρες έχουμε φάει πόρτα και από τη Vodafone. Δεν μας απαντάνε, ούτε παίρνουν πίσω για ενημέρωση.
Η χρέωση για VDSL50 βέβαια τρέχει κανονικά.

Τα παιχνίδια του πΟΤΕ με τους εναλλακτικούς τα γνωρίζω από την εποχή της panafon. Πάντα βέβαια στη πλάτη του καταναλωτή.

Εγώ όμως είμαι πελάτης της Voda και όχι του πΟΤΕ. Αυτούς πληρώνω κάθε μήνα.
Αυτοί οφείλουν να συνεννοηθούν, να καταγγείλουν σε ΕΕΤΤ ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.

Αν δεν μπορούν να παρέχουν VDSL50 μέσο καμπίνας πΟΤΕ, να μην την πουλάνε.
Να μπορούμε να φύγουμε ατελώς και να πάμε με βαριά καρδιά στον πΟΤΕ που κάνει ακόμα το παιχνίδι του.

Τον πόνο μου να πω ήθελα. 
Ελλαδιστάν 2018  :Wall:

----------


## sweet dreams

> *Τους απάντησα αν βολεύει να μετακομίσουμε σε τροχόσπιτο* και πως ο δικός τους τεχνικός μια χαρά είχε πρόσβαση.


Ευτυχώς τουλάχιστον δεν χάνεις το χιούμορ σου,  :One thumb up:  καλά ξεμπερδέματα με τους απαράδεκτους.

----------


## akilleas

Αυτό είναι το Ελλαδιστάν.
Υπομονή και επιμονή. Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι άλλο.

----------


## g_noe

Με πήρε χθες νύχτα 10+ ο Voda να με ενημερώσει ότι πριν το στείλουν για 4η φορά βλάβη, το ελέγχει το νομικό τους τμήμα σε επικοινωνία με τον πΟΤΕ.
Θέλουν να διερευνήσουν γιατί έκλεισε τη δηλωμένη βλάβη και τις τρεις φορές χωρίς αποκατάσταση, μόνο με μια φώτο.

Πάντως τους ενημέρωσα ότι ούτε τα κάγκελα βγάζω, ούτε τη μάντρα σκοπεύω να γκρεμίσω.  :Wall: 

Τις τελευταίες ώρες έχω μια σκέψη.  :Censored: 
Κάτω ή πάνω στην πινακίδα με τη διεύθυνση του οικήματος που φωτογραφίζουν, να κρεμάσω ένα *όμορφο* μήνυμα.
Αυτές οι φώτο κυκλοφοράνε από πΟΤΕ σε ΕΕΤΤ και μετά στη Voda.

Νέα επεισόδια από βδομάδα.

----------


## Iris07

Άστα να πάνε.. ιστορία για αγρίους και αυτή! :-\

Όπου μπλέκουν 2 εταιρίες.. :-\

Αυτό σκέφτηκα και εγώ, να τους κρέμαγες ταμπέλα.. 
"Προς ΟΤΕ, περάστε, χτυπήστε το κουδούνι, εδώ είμαστε!"

----------


## g_noe

Προσπαθώντας να σκεφτώ λογικά και ήρεμα πιθανούς λόγους που συμβαίνουν αυτά τα ευτράπελα και θεωρώντας ότι οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ δρουν βάση άνωθεν εντολών, κατέληξα στα εξής.

Για λόγους καθαρά ανταγωνισμού, ο ΟΤΕ θέλει να πετάξει όλους τους εναλλακτικούς από τα κουτιά του.
Θέλει να πουλά το ίδιο πακέτο σε μένα απευθείας και ακριβότερα και να μην το παίρνω φθηνότερα μέσο Voda ή άλλων.
Δικιά της επένδυση είναι το δίκτυο VDSL/οπτικών ινών στη περιοχή, όπως αλλού είναι της Voda.

Ειδικά τώρα που η κάθε εταιρεία μπορεί να στήσει τα δικά της κουτιά και έχουν μοιράσει τις περιοχές σαν τους νονούς.
Εφευρίσκει λοιπόν εμπόδια λόγω ΕΕΤΤ ώστε να φύγω από Voda ή αν δεν μπορώ ακόμα, να με κατεβάσει σε κάποιο ADSL πακετάκι.
Δυστυχώς η Voda που έδειξε ότι δεν έχει τη δύναμη να το διαχειριστεί. Πρέπει να φάει για να δυναμώσει.  :Hammered: 
Οπότε βλέπω μελλοντικά ΟΤΕ μονόδρομο, αν θέλω VDSL30/50/100 που ήδη πουλάει ο ΟΤΕ στη περιοχή.

----------


## netblues

Το σκεπτικο σου στηριζεται μεν σε λογικα επιχειρήματα, ομως δυστυχως δεν μπορει να αποδειχθει. Το συμφωνητικο μεταξυ παροχων για αυτη τη δουλεια προβλεπει διαφορους μηχανισμους ωστε να μην συμβαινει αυτο, ποινες, διαιτησια, αλλα τι να λεμε..
Εφοσον δεν επιλεχθηκε ο διαχωρισμος του ακραιου δικτυου, οπως το μοντελο στο ρευμα, η διαδικασια θα συνεχισει να εχει θεματα.
Δεν ειναι θεμα μεγεθους, η voda δεν ειναι μικρη εταιρεια, απλα ετσι οπως εχουν τα πραγματα το παιχνιδι παιζεται ετσι.
Και για να μην βλεπουμε το ποτηρι μισοαδειο, τωρα που και αλλοι παροχοι εχουν καμπινες στους δρομους, η κατασταση καπως εξισσοροπειται.
Απλα εχε υποψιν σου οτι οσο πιο μεγαλο ειναι το μαγαζι, τοσο πιο δυσκολο ειναι να φτιαξεις "συμπεριφορες" στο μιλητό.
Η κατασταση βολευει, οι τεχνικοι ειναι λιγοι και με πιεση και λιγα λεφτα, οπότε οτιδηποτε ξεφεύγει , βολευει να αναβαλλεται.
Υποψιν οτι η δουλεια του τεχνικου τηλεφωνιας στο δρομο είναι μια διαρκης ασκηση διαχειρισης εξαιρεσεων στο κανονα.

----------


## theopan

> Προσπαθώντας να σκεφτώ λογικά και ήρεμα πιθανούς λόγους που συμβαίνουν αυτά τα ευτράπελα και θεωρώντας ότι οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ δρουν βάση άνωθεν εντολών, κατέληξα στα εξής.
> 
> Για λόγους καθαρά ανταγωνισμού, ο ΟΤΕ θέλει να πετάξει όλους τους εναλλακτικούς από τα κουτιά του.
> Θέλει να πουλά το ίδιο πακέτο σε μένα απευθείας και ακριβότερα και να μην το παίρνω φθηνότερα μέσο Voda ή άλλων.
> Δικιά της επένδυση είναι το δίκτυο VDSL/οπτικών ινών στη περιοχή, όπως αλλού είναι της Voda.


Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Ο ΟΤΕ (και όποιος άλλος πάροχος κατασκευάζει δικές του καμπίνες) πληρώνεται από τους άλλους παρόχους εκμισθώνοντας πόρτες σε αυτούς. Και μάλλον πληρώνεται αρκετά καλά δεδομένου ότι το διαχειριστικό κόστος που θα είχε αν κρατούσε τον πελάτη αυτός το επωμίζεται πλέον ο άλλος πάροχος. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ασύμφορο δηλαδή το να πουλάει και χονδρική. Τα προβλήματα συνήθως ξεκινούν από την μάλλον ανεπαρκή τεχνογνωσία και οργάνωση των "εναλλακτικών" παρόχων οι οποίοι δεν ξέρουν τι να ζητήσουν και πως να το ζητήσουν από τον ΟΤΕ όταν παρουσιάζεται κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## sdikr

Ο ΟΤΕ κάνει όλα τα προβλεπόμενα απο το RUo,  αν δεν τα έκανε θα τον τρέχανε οι εναλλακτικοί και η ΕΕΤΤ

----------


## valen_gr

Μην τα λες ετσι αποτομα, κοντεψα να πνιγώ . το βρίσκω χαριτωμένο παντως το σχόλιο. Η αλήθεια και η πραγματική καθημερινότητα , διαφέρουν λίγο απο την φανταστική αυτή κατάσταση που περιγράφεις. Το τι γίνεται στην πράξη και το τι αποτυπώνεται στο συστημα , ενδεχομενως διαφερει κατα πολύ.

----------


## panteraz

> Ο ΟΤΕ κάνει όλα τα προβλεπόμενα απο το RUo,  αν δεν τα έκανε θα τον τρέχανε οι εναλλακτικοί και η ΕΕΤΤ


Έκλαψα αλήθεια! Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## sdikr

> Μην τα λες ετσι αποτομα, κοντεψα να πνιγώ . το βρίσκω χαριτωμένο παντως το σχόλιο. Η αλήθεια και η πραγματική καθημερινότητα , διαφέρουν λίγο απο την φανταστική αυτή κατάσταση που περιγράφεις. Το τι γίνεται στην πράξη και το τι αποτυπώνεται στο συστημα , ενδεχομενως διαφερει κατα πολύ.





> Έκλαψα αλήθεια! Να είσαι καλά.


Καλά κάνεις και γελάς,  θυμάμαι μάλιστα πως είχε κάνει η ΕΕΤΤ έλεγχο για το θέμα και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν για ακόμα παραπάνω γέλιο

----------


## seatakias

Φίλε μου δυστυχώς το μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι υπομονή και τίποτα άλλο!!! 
Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα και εγώ με την Vodafone το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε. Ένα μήνα χωρίς internet!!Δυστυχώς ο ΟΤΕ γλεντάει όλες τις εταιρίες Vodafone , wind κλπ. 
Σε έμενα την πρώτη φορά βγάλανε φωτογραφία την πόρτα του γείτονα που έχει  ταμπέλα προσοχή σκύλος και βάλανε σαν δικαιολογία ότι φοβόντουσαν να μπουν μέσα. 
Την Δεύτερη φορά γράψανε ότι δεν βρήκανε την διεύθυνση 
Την Τρίτη φορά την είχα στήσει έξω από το σπίτι και μόλις είδα ένα αυτοκίνητο του ΟΤΕ λέω εδώ είμαστε!! Πηγαίνω και του λέω επιτέλους ήρθες (με κοιτούσε λες και είδε εξωγήινο). Αφού το εξηγώ τι γίνεται μου λέει φίλε μου εγώ δεν έχω κάποιο ραντεβού στην διεύθυνση σου  και έφυγε. Δικαιολογία που δώσανε στην Vodafone ότι δεν προλάβανε!! 
Την Τέταρτη φορά είπανε ότι αλλάξανε ζεύγος (εννοείται δεν έγινε τίποτα). 
Την Πέμπτη φορά ήρθε ο τεχνικός της HOL για να δει μήπως δεν έκανα εγώ σωστά κάτι στην εγκατάσταση μετά την αλλαγή του ζεύγους  και στην τελική διαπίστωσε ότι χρειάζεται να έρθει πάλι ο  ΟΤΕ. 
Την έκτη φορά γράψανε σαν αιτιολογία ότι το Φροντιστήριο ήταν κλειστό  (Το σπίτι μου είναι στην πίσω μεριά του Φροντιστηρίου).
Αφού έφθασε και η έβδομη φορά που ξανα κλείνω ραντεβού με τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ  λέω δεν πρόκειται να έρθει κανένας πάλι! Χτυπάει το κουδούνι και βουαλά τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ…….. Μου λέει πρέπει να έρθω μέσα στο σπίτι να μετρήσω , του λέω δεν μπας από καμπίνα να το δεις πρώτα γιατί από εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα και όχι από εδώ. Πρώτα λέει πρέπει να ερθω να κοιτάξω την κεντρική πρίζα και μετά όλα τα άλλα. Αφού έρχεται , βάζει το όργανο και μου λέει είχες δίκαιο πρέπει να παω στην καμπίνα. Να μην τα πολυλογώ πηγαίνει για τρία λεπτα στην καμπίνα και τσούπ  ήρθε το ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ………..
 Μετά από καιρό είχα μαθει από έναν φίλο ότι όλες οι εταιρείες εχουν μία ρήτρα με τον ΟΤΕ. Πρέπει να βγάλουν την βλάβη σε Χ μέρες  αναλόγως το πόσο μεγάλη είναι. Ο ΟΤΕ φροντίζει να φθάσει  τελευταία μέρα πριν τη ρήτρα και εκεί επιδιορθώνει την βλάβη.

----------


## theopan

> Έκλαψα αλήθεια! Να είσαι καλά.


Πολλοί έχουμε παραδείγματα από το παρελθόν που αποδεικνύουν περίτρανα αυτό που λέει ο sdikr. Ήταν και είναι -έστω σε μικρότερο βαθμό πλέον- κωμικοτραγική η κατάσταση στους παρόχους. Δεν λέω ότι αρκετές φορές δεν το εκμεταλλεύεται ο ΟΤΕ το ότι δεν ξέρουν, δεν θέλουν, δεν μπορούν (γιατί είναι ανεπαρκείς). Απλά πολλές φορές τους λέει ξεκάθαρα "ελάτε κάντε τη διαδικασία όπως πρέπει" και είναι ανίκανοι να το πράξουν. Έτσι δημιουργούνται τα "ανεξήγητα" (για το μέσο πελάτη που δεν ξέρει/δεν έχει ψάξει πως λειτουργεί το σύστημα) και δισεπίλυτα προβλήματα που τραβάνε για μήνες...

----------


## g_noe

> Φίλε μου δυστυχώς το μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι υπομονή και τίποτα άλλο!!! 
> Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα και εγώ με την Vodafone το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε. Ένα μήνα χωρίς internet!!Δυστυχώς ο ΟΤΕ γλεντάει όλες τις εταιρίες Vodafone , wind κλπ. 
> Σε έμενα την πρώτη φορά βγάλανε φωτογραφία την πόρτα του γείτονα που έχει  ταμπέλα προσοχή σκύλος και βάλανε σαν δικαιολογία ότι φοβόντουσαν να μπουν μέσα. 
> Την Δεύτερη φορά γράψανε ότι δεν βρήκανε την διεύθυνση 
> Την Τρίτη φορά την είχα στήσει έξω από το σπίτι και μόλις είδα ένα αυτοκίνητο του ΟΤΕ λέω εδώ είμαστε!! Πηγαίνω και του λέω επιτέλους ήρθες (με κοιτούσε λες και είδε εξωγήινο). Αφού το εξηγώ τι γίνεται μου λέει φίλε μου εγώ δεν έχω κάποιο ραντεβού στην διεύθυνση σου  και έφυγε. Δικαιολογία που δώσανε στην Vodafone ότι δεν προλάβανε!! 
> Την Τέταρτη φορά είπανε ότι αλλάξανε ζεύγος (εννοείται δεν έγινε τίποτα). 
> Την Πέμπτη φορά ήρθε ο τεχνικός της HOL για να δει μήπως δεν έκανα εγώ σωστά κάτι στην εγκατάσταση μετά την αλλαγή του ζεύγους  και στην τελική διαπίστωσε ότι χρειάζεται να έρθει πάλι ο  ΟΤΕ. 
> Την έκτη φορά γράψανε σαν αιτιολογία ότι το Φροντιστήριο ήταν κλειστό  (Το σπίτι μου είναι στην πίσω μεριά του Φροντιστηρίου).
> Αφού έφθασε και η έβδομη φορά που ξανα κλείνω ραντεβού με τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ  λέω δεν πρόκειται να έρθει κανένας πάλι! Χτυπάει το κουδούνι και βουαλά τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ…….. Μου λέει πρέπει να έρθω μέσα στο σπίτι να μετρήσω , του λέω δεν μπας από καμπίνα να το δεις πρώτα γιατί από εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα και όχι από εδώ. Πρώτα λέει πρέπει να ερθω να κοιτάξω την κεντρική πρίζα και μετά όλα τα άλλα. Αφού έρχεται , βάζει το όργανο και μου λέει είχες δίκαιο πρέπει να παω στην καμπίνα. Να μην τα πολυλογώ πηγαίνει για τρία λεπτα στην καμπίνα και τσούπ  ήρθε το ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ………..
>  Μετά από καιρό είχα μαθει από έναν φίλο ότι όλες οι εταιρείες εχουν μία ρήτρα με τον ΟΤΕ. Πρέπει να βγάλουν την βλάβη σε Χ μέρες  αναλόγως το πόσο μεγάλη είναι. Ο ΟΤΕ φροντίζει να φθάσει  τελευταία μέρα πριν τη ρήτρα και εκεί επιδιορθώνει την βλάβη.


Ωχ φίλε μου, έχω πολύ μέλλον από ότι διαβάζω.
Έχει έρθει ο φωτορεπόρτερ του ΟΤΕ μόνο 3 φορές σε μένα...καλό 2019 βλέπω.
Αυτό με τη ρήτρα που γράφεις μου φαίνεται λογικό. Θα με έχουν στο τρενάρισμα μέχρι τελικής πτώσης.

----------


## g_noe

Η συνέχεια στην φαρσοκωμωδία έχει ως εξής.

Η Voda έδωσε και 4η φορά βλάβη. 
Ο ΟΤΕ τους απάντησε αυτή τη φορά ότι την αποκατάστησε στο DSLAM.
Φυσικά δεν έγινε απολύτως τίποτα, πράγμα που είδαν και στη Voda, οπότε κανονίστηκε και 5ο συνδυαστικό ραντεβού.

Το ραντεβού έγινε σήμερα. Ήρθαν και τα δυο τυπάκια μες στα χαμόγελα και στη κουβεντούλα λες και ήταν εκδρομή. 
Μέτρησαν τη γραμμή 10 λεπτά περίπου και φυσικά τα βρήκαν όλα τέλεια.

Κόντεψα να παίξω ξύλο, κυρίως με το vodaφωνάκια που βιαζόταν κιόλας γιατί είχε και άλλα ραντεβού.
Τελείως ανενημέρωτος για το ιστορικό του προβλήματος 1,5 μήνα τώρα, ήθελε να την κάνει πριν αρχίσουν να εμφανίζονται τα CRC errors.
Δεν του υπέγραψα καν το ροζ χαρτί και αύριο φεύγει συστημένη επιστολή καταγγελίας που ετοίμασα πριν λίγο.
Από το support ούτε παίρνουν τηλέφωνο, ούτε το σηκώνουν πλέον. Στο ψυγείο.

Για την δεύτερη γραμμή που είναι επίσης στη Voda adsl και λήγει το συμβόλαιο σε 10 μήνες, τους πήρα τηλέφωνο για να μάθω το πέναλτι για να πάω σε ΟΤΕ vdsl.
Θέλουν 120,98 ευρώ για το σπάσιμο. 
Θα τα δώσω να φύγω γιατί σιχάθηκα του βονταφονοπαπατζήδες.
Ουστ.......

Συμβουλή παθόντος:
Θες VDSL ?
Βάλε της εταιρείας που έχει στήσει κουτιά στη περιοχή σου και απέφυγε τρίτη εταιρεία μεταπωλητή.

----------


## SpiritCrusher

Είχα ακριβώς την ίδια εμπειρία με εσένα. 

Μου πήρε ακριβώς 2 μηνες να λύσω το προβλημα μου, είχα απειρα CRC και FEC errors, συγχρονιζα 70mbit αντι 100, η γραμμή ήταν πρακτικά άχρηστη καθώς απο τα πολλά errors δεν ανοιγα ουτε σελιδα.

Ερχοντουσαν οι τεχνικοί της Vodafone με τη διάγνωση οτι φταίει η κάθετη της πολυκατοικιας και αναρωτιόμουν εγώ, πως ειναι δυνατον να φταιει η κάθετη όταν στη ρεγκλετα μου έρχονται 75mbit με καμπίνα στα 100μετρα? Παράλληλα με καθε τεχνικό της Vodafone την μεθεπόμενη μερα ερχοταν του ΟΤΕ.

Mη τα πολυλογώ βρέθηκε ο ένας τεχνικός που δήλωσε αλλαγή ζεύγους αλλα και πάλι χρειάστηκαν 3 ραντεβού του ΟΤΕ για να αλλαχτεί το ζεύγος + 2 απο τη Vodafone. Στο πρώτο δεν έγινε τιποτα, στη 2η επίσκεψη του τενικού του ΟΤΕ δήλωσε στο σύστημα οτι αλλάχτηκε το ζεύγος δήλωσε ακόμα και ψευδή θέση στη ρεγκλετα! Δεν άλλαξε ποτέ τιποτα!

Στη τρίτη που ήμουν και παρών σε 5 λέπτα συγχρόνισα στα 100mbit.

Μάλιστα, χρειάστηκαν 2 μήνες να ταλαιπωρούμαι (κυρίως ψυχολογικά γιατι ξέρεις οτι αμα μπεις σε αυτη τη διαδικασία δυσκολα ξεμπερδευεις και οτι κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα χάσεις και λεφτά), να δεσμεύω άτομα της οικογένειας να περιμένουν τους τεχνικούς για 5 λεπτά δουλειάς ακριβώς. Ακόμα δεν εχω καταλάβει για πιο λόγο να συμβαινει αυτό.

Σε καμμία περίπτωση δε πιστεύω να συμφέρει τη Vodafone, ισως να ειναι μοχλος πίεσης του ΟΤΕ ώστε να σε κάνει να πεις φεύγω παω σε ΟΤΕ. Η Vodafone πράγματι εστελνε τεχνικούς δήλωνε τις βλαβες στον ΟΤΕ, εκείνοι πέταγαν χαρταετό  :Laughing:

----------


## g_noe

> Είχα ακριβώς την ίδια εμπειρία με εσένα. 
> 
> Μου πήρε ακριβώς 2 μηνες να λύσω το προβλημα μου, είχα απειρα CRC και FEC errors, συγχρονιζα 70mbit αντι 100, η γραμμή ήταν πρακτικά άχρηστη καθώς απο τα πολλά errors δεν ανοιγα ουτε σελιδα.
> 
> Ερχοντουσαν οι τεχνικοί της Vodafone με τη διάγνωση οτι φταίει η κάθετη της πολυκατοικιας και αναρωτιόμουν εγώ, πως ειναι δυνατον να φταιει η κάθετη όταν στη ρεγκλετα μου έρχονται 75mbit με καμπίνα στα 100μετρα? Παράλληλα με καθε τεχνικό της Vodafone την μεθεπόμενη μερα ερχοταν του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Mη τα πολυλογώ βρέθηκε ο ένας τεχνικός που δήλωσε αλλαγή ζεύγους αλλα και πάλι χρειάστηκαν 3 ραντεβού του ΟΤΕ για να αλλαχτεί το ζεύγος + 2 απο τη Vodafone. Στο πρώτο δεν έγινε τιποτα, στη 2η επίσκεψη του τενικού του ΟΤΕ δήλωσε στο σύστημα οτι αλλάχτηκε το ζεύγος δήλωσε ακόμα και ψευδή θέση στη ρεγκλετα! Δεν άλλαξε ποτέ τιποτα!
> 
> Στη τρίτη που ήμουν και παρών σε 5 λέπτα συγχρόνισα στα 100mbit.
> ...



Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο φίλε.
Η *ψυχολογική φθορά* είναι το χειρότερο και εγώ τουλάχιστον έχω πειστεί ότι τους γλεντάει ο ΟΤΕ αν πρόκειται για καμπίνα του.
Τις αποφάσεις μου τις πήρα για το μέλλον και δυστυχώς ο ΟΤΕ είναι μονόδρομος εκτός αν βάλουν και άλλοι δίκτυο/καμπίνες στη περιοχή μου.

Πάντως από χθες είχα εξελίξεις.
Είχα έτοιμη 3σέλιδη επιστολή καταγγελίας προχθές, την όποια είχα δείξει και στο τεχνικό της Voda.
Αυτός μάλλον τους ενημέρωσε και ο εξαφανισμένος υπεύθυνος τεχνικός από 20ήμερο, επικοινώνησε και μου είπε αυτά ακριβώς που ήθελα να ακούσω.

Θα δοκιμάσουμε την τελευταία λύση, αλλαγή με *νέο router* και αν συνεχίζει το πρόβλημα, θα μας απελευθερώσει *ατελώς* για να αλλάξουμε πάροχο.

Το ρούτερ είναι το Η 300s και μόλις το παρέλαβα και έστησα. Θα το παρακολουθήσουμε μέχρι τη Δευτέρα.
Αν δεν ... άντε γεια τους.

----------


## SpiritCrusher

Θετικό αποτέλεσμα εαν όντως σε αποδεσμεύσουν ατελώς.

Εγω προσωπικά δεν ήθελα σε καμμία περίπτωση να πληρώσω τη ρήτρα αποδεύσμευσης όπως επίσης να πάω εκβιαστηκά στην ουσία στον ΟΤΕ. Γιατί πρακτικά το φταίξιμο ήταν απο μεριά του και εν μέρη της Vodafone.

Βλάβες δινόντουσαν κανονικά άσχετα που απο μεριάς ΟΤΕ δεν έκαναν τίποτα. 

Το φταίξιμο της Vodafone έιναι οτι δεν έχουν καλη επικοινωνία οι τεχνικοί με τους αντιπροσώπους της Vodafone και αυτο γιατι το τεχνικό κομματι το έχουν δωσει εργολαβία στην Intracom.

Γιατι το λεω αυτο? Οταν επιτέλους λυθηκε 100% το προβλημά μου με παίρνει ο αντιπρόσωπος της Vodafone και μου λεει  " κυριε ταδε παίρνω να σας ενημερώσω πως κάναμε οτι ηταν δυνατόν αλλα δυστυχώς ολα τα ζεύγη στη περιοχή σας ήταν ίδια και χειρότερα επομένως σας αφήνουμε ως εχει και κλείνουμε τη βλαβη"  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Δε συνεννοούνται κοινώς .

Καλα ξεμπερδέματα και σε εσένα φίλε. Εύχομαι οτι καλυτέρο.

----------


## g_noe

Αγαπητοί συμφορουμίτες,

η δίμηνη οδύσσεια μου έλαβε τέλος 3-4 μέρες πριν, από τότε που έβαλα το νέο Η 300s ρούτερ.
Πλέον συγχρονίζω 49+ στο ρούτερ και 46-47 στο speedtest, μηδέν λάθη, μηδέν downtime.  :Very Happy: 
Λόγω του ότι έλειπα, δεν το παρακολούθησα καθόλου, απλά το έβαλα και όταν το έλεγξα 3 μέρες μετά, δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου. 
Τελικά ήταν το παλιοZTE, αναφώνησα βροντερά.
Μίλησα και με το αρχιτεχνικό της Voda και αφού κάναμε μαζί χαρούλες, έκλεισε το από Οκτώβριο τεχνικό πρόβλημα και είπαμε και καλές γιορτές.  :Drunk: 

Ο δαίμων της παλιάς μου τέχνης όμως δεν με άφηνε ήσυχο και αποφάσισα να δοκιμάσω πάλι τον προηγούμενο εξοπλισμό μαζί με τα παλιά καλώδια-splitter, μια τελευταία φορά.
Όπως κάποιοι ήδη έχουν μαντέψει, ο παλιός εξοπλισμός (ΖΤΕ ΖΧΗΝ Η267Α) δούλεψε και αυτός ρολόι για περίπου ένα 24ώρο, οπότε και έβαλα πάλι το φρέσκο ρούτερ.
Μηδέν downtime, 46άρια στο speedtest και κάποια αδιάφορα FEC errors μόνο. Καμιά σχέση με ότι βίωσα τόσο καιρό.

Τελικό συμπέρασμα: 
Οι *Κορλεόνε* των τηλ/επικοινωνίων (ΟΤΕ) επί δίμηνο γλένταγαν και εμένα και την Vodafone.
Αυτό που χάλασαν τον Οκτώβρη, το έφτιαξαν πάλι μόνο μετά το τελικό συνδυαστικό ραντεβού.
Προφανώς, ήξεραν τι έπρεπε να κάνουν από την αρχή αλλά περίμεναν να εξαντλήσουν όλη την διαδικασία των ραντεβού, με δικαιολογίες, φωτογραφίες και άλλες αηδίες.
Έτσι πιστεύω τουλάχιστον.

Η Voda παρ'όλη την όποια καλή διάθεση, την βρήκα αδύναμη να το χειριστεί και να παίξει μπάλα μαζί τους.
Διάβασα από το φίλο παραπάνω, ότι ούτε οι τεχνικοί είναι δικοί της αλλά της Intracom. Μούρλια.  :Thumb down: 

Οπότε αποφάσισα η άλλη ADSL σύνδεση μου θα πάει μόλις λήξει σε λίγους μήνες, σε VDSL30 OTE.
Αυτή μένει ως έχει, ελπίζοντας οι Οτετζήδες να μην μου έχουν άλλη έκπληξη στο μέλλον, που τόλμησα να ξενοκοιτάξω.
Μια μικρή αποζημίωση για την ψυχική φθορά είναι το νέο ρούτερ (Vodafone-H-300s-v1.0.08.02), που το βρίσκω ανώτερο από το ZTE.

Ελπίζω να μην τύχει σε κανένα κάτι παρόμοιο. Καλή συνέχεια παικταράδες.  :One thumb up:

----------


## paanos

Το δικό μου H300S έχει μείνει στην 1.0.007.004, πως το ενημερωσες;

----------


## netblues

> Τελικό συμπέρασμα: 
> Οι *Κορλεόνε* των τηλ/επικοινωνίων (ΟΤΕ) επί δίμηνο γλένταγαν και εμένα και την Vodafone.
> Αυτό που χάλασαν τον Οκτώβρη, το έφτιαξαν πάλι μόνο μετά το τελικό συνδυαστικό ραντεβού.
> Προφανώς, ήξεραν τι έπρεπε να κάνουν από την αρχή αλλά περίμεναν να εξαντλήσουν όλη την διαδικασία των ραντεβού, με δικαιολογίες, φωτογραφίες και άλλες αηδίες.
> Έτσι πιστεύω τουλάχιστον.
> 
> Η Voda παρ'όλη την όποια καλή διάθεση, την βρήκα αδύναμη να το χειριστεί και να παίξει μπάλα μαζί τους.
> Διάβασα από το φίλο παραπάνω, ότι ούτε οι τεχνικοί είναι δικοί της αλλά της Intracom. Μούρλια. 
> 
> ...


Υποκυψη στην κομορα άρχοντα?
Και γενικοτερα, τι τεχνικους θα επρεπε να εχει η οποια vodafone? Το καλωδιο το συντηρει η κομορα, το dslam ειναι της κομορας, το configuration το κανει η κομορα.... Ε αμα αφησουμε τη κομορα να βαλει και την τιμη, ετοιμαστε βαζελινη.

----------


## g_noe

> Υποκυψη στην κομορα άρχοντα?
> Και γενικοτερα, τι τεχνικους θα επρεπε να εχει η οποια vodafone? Το καλωδιο το συντηρει η κομορα, το dslam ειναι της κομορας, το configuration το κανει η κομορα.... Ε αμα αφησουμε τη κομορα να βαλει και την τιμη, ετοιμαστε βαζελινη.


Εξαρτάται από τις προτεραιότητες του καθενός στο περιβάλλον στο οποίο ζει και εργάζεται, καλέ μου φίλε.
Τα ζυγίζει και προχωράει αναλόγως τι θέλει. 
Άλλος μπορεί να θέλει να σπαταλάει εργατοώρες σε καταγγελίες, άλλος μπορεί να θέλει μόνο πρόσβαση στο internet για να κάνει τις δουλείες του.

Η αγαπητή Vodafone μου είπε ότι ούτε ντουλάπες/δίκτυο δικό της πρόκειται να βάλει στη περιοχή, ούτε φυσικά FTTH όπως στο Βύρωνα.
Τους γνωρίζω όλους, από τις παλιές εποχές που τα μόντεμ σφύριζαν  :Whistle:  και οι ίδιες παθογένειες συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν ακόμα.

Ούτως ή άλλως όπως ανέφερα, μόνο την δεύτερη γραμμή θα πάω στον ΟΤΕ για backup και όταν λήξει. 
 :Smile:

----------


## clioII16v

> Το δικό μου H300S έχει μείνει στην 1.0.007.004, πως το ενημερωσες;


Όντως πώς το ενημέρωσες; Έτσι σου ήρθε με τη 1.0.08.02 ή έκανες κάτι εσυ; Γιατί και εμένα έχει μείνει στην 1.0.07.04 όπως του φίλου παραπάνω...

----------


## g_noe

> Όντως πώς το ενημέρωσες; Έτσι σου ήρθε με τη 1.0.08.02 ή έκανες κάτι εσυ; Γιατί και εμένα έχει μείνει στην 1.0.07.04 όπως του φίλου παραπάνω...



Σόρρυ παιδιά για την καθυστέρηση,
πιστεύω έτσι μου ήρθε.
Δεν είχα σημειώσει αριθμούς όταν το παρέλαβα για να πω με σιγουριά ότι έκανε κάποιο firmware update ενδιάμεσα.
Εγώ δεν έκανα κάτι πάντως. 
Από ότι έχω διαβάσει, κάνει μόνο του upgrade αλλά κάντε και ένα τηλ. στους τεχνικούς για σιγουριά. 
Το δικό μου γράφει *Firmware version: Vodafone-H-300s-v1.0.08.02*

----------


## paanos

Εμένα έχει μείνει στην .07.04. Το κακό είναι ότι έχει πολλά θέματα με αυτή την έκδοση και το προηγουμενο ZTE δεν μπαίνει γιατί δεν έχω κωδικούς, οι προηγούμενοι άλλαξαν όταν έβαλα το καινούριο και δεν τους έχω.. (η αναμονή στο 13830 είναι τεράστια, δεν έχω υπομονή να περιμένω)

----------


## g_noe

> Εμένα έχει μείνει στην .07.04. Το κακό είναι ότι έχει πολλά θέματα με αυτή την έκδοση και το προηγουμενο ZTE δεν μπαίνει γιατί δεν έχω κωδικούς, οι προηγούμενοι άλλαξαν όταν έβαλα το καινούριο και δεν τους έχω.. (η αναμονή στο 13830 είναι τεράστια, δεν έχω υπομονή να περιμένω)


Δοκίμασε και το 13844, εγώ αυτό έπαιρνα και μπορούσα να αφήσω και μήνυμα να με πάρουν πίσω, για να μην περιμένω.

Τι εννοείς δεν έχεις κωδικούς για το ΖΤΕ ? Εγώ έβαλα τους ίδιους κωδικούς από την Voda και στο καινούργιο (Η-300s) και έπαιξαν κανονικά.
Αν εννοείς κωδικούς admin για το router, πιστεύω αν του κάνεις reset, γυρίζει πάλι στους default που πρέπει να είναι γραμμένοι από πίσω.

----------


## paanos

Οι κωδικοί του VDSL που είχα στο ZTE, όταν έβαλα το H300s άλλαξαν και πλέον δεν έχω τους κωδικούς για να βάλω το ΖΤΕ. Δυστυχώς δεν μου βγάζει την επιλογή για να με καλέσουν πίσω στην εξυπηρέτηση.

----------


## akilleas

> Δυστυχώς δεν μου βγάζει την επιλογή για να με καλέσουν πίσω στην εξυπηρέτηση.


Περίεργο. Εμένα μου βγάζει πάντα, είτε από κινητό είτε από σταθερό. Μπαίνεις λίγο στην αναμονή και μετά πετάει μήνυμα για να σε καλέσουν.
Έχει και στην σελίδα τους, εάν δεν κάνω λάθος...

----------


## theopan

> Οι κωδικοί του VDSL που είχα στο ZTE, όταν έβαλα το H300s άλλαξαν και πλέον δεν έχω τους κωδικούς για να βάλω το ΖΤΕ. Δυστυχώς δεν μου βγάζει την επιλογή για να με καλέσουν πίσω στην εξυπηρέτηση.


Οι κωδικοί (για το ίντερνετ τουλάχιστον) δεν αλλάζουν ανάλογα το ρούτερ. Είναι οι ίδιοι και σταθεροί για κάθε πελάτη. Σου τους είχαν στείλει όταν πρωτοέκανες τη σύνδεση κι αν δεν τους έχεις πάρε τηλέφωνο να σου τους ξαναδώσουν. 2130013844 είναι το τηλέφωνο χωρίς χρέωση. Από όσο θυμάμαι αν περιμένεις λίγο θα σου δώσει την επιλογή να κλείσεις και να σε καλέσουν αυτοί όταν ελευθερωθεί εκπρόσωπος.

----------


## paanos

Τους κωδικούς τους έχω, όταν τους βάζω δεν παίρνει IP άρα έχουν αλλάξει. Το H300s δεν έχει σχετικό πεδίο.
Δεν με νοιάζουν οι κωδικοί, εφόσον δεν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιήσω το ZTE ξανά, αλλά ίσως να γίνεται κάποια αλλαγή των κωδικών όταν μπαίνει το H300S.

----------


## theopan

Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος -και δεν συμβαίνει- να αλλάζουν οι κωδικοί όταν μπαίνει άλλο ρούτερ. Έχω δοκιμάσει 5-6 διαφορετικά ρούτερ (adsl αλλά και άλλο vdsl) στη δική μου σύνδεση και ουδέποτε είχα τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Κάτι άλλο φταίει σε εσένα που δεν παίρνει ΙΡ.

----------


## netblues

Αντι να αναρωτιωμαστε, παμε στο ρουτερ και καπου εχει logs.
Κοιταμε εκει και ειτε θα λεει authentication failed, access denied η θα λεει timeout. Αναλογα μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε αν ειναι θεμα password.

----------


## g_noe

Τα Logs στο *Η 300s* είναι εδώ http://192.168.2.1/status-and-support.html#sub=6
Η ΙΡ είναι η default.

Παρόλο που θυμάμαι ότι στο αρχικό σετάρισμα του Η 300s, είχε κάποια βήματα όπου έβαλα τους κωδικούς, δεν μπορώ πλέον να τους δω κάπου στη σελίδα settings του ρούτερ.
Πιθανόν να μην μπορείς να τους αλλάξεις, παρά μόνο με Factory reset, οπότε ξανά τα βήματα εγκατάστασης από την αρχή.
Στο ΖΤΕ έβλεπα τα αντίστοιχα πεδία και μπορούσα να τα επεξεργαστώ.

----------


## paanos

Κωδικούς το H300S δεν μου ζήτησε ποτέ, μόνο του μετά από κανένα 20λεπτο συνδέθηκε.

Η ενημέρωση ήρθε σε κανέναν; Ακόμα με την 07.04 είμαι και δεν έχει ενημερωθεί όσες φορές και αν έχω κάνει επανεκκίνηση και επαναφορά.

----------


## g_noe

> Κωδικούς το H300S δεν μου ζήτησε ποτέ, μόνο του μετά από κανένα 20λεπτο συνδέθηκε.
> 
> Η ενημέρωση ήρθε σε κανέναν; Ακόμα με την 07.04 είμαι και δεν έχει ενημερωθεί όσες φορές και αν έχω κάνει επανεκκίνηση και επαναφορά.


Φίλε καλύτερα κάνε μια προσπάθεια να μιλήσεις με τους τεχνικούς στο call center, μήπως πρέπει να κάνουν κάτι από τη μεριά τους.
Πες τους για την δικιά σου firmware version και ότι σε άλλους έχει αναβαθμιστεί ήδη.

Merry Christmas.  :Drunk:

----------


## paanos

Αναβαθμίστηκε χθες επιτέλους, τα DNS δεν δουλεύουν ακόμα αλλά έχει διορθωθεί το θέμα με την πρόσβαση στο playstation και σε άλλα site που δεν έμπαινε.

----------

